# I have gotten ___ At School



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Check all that apply.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Got called into the principal's office once in grade school for throwing snowballs at a delivery truck.

That's about it. :stu


----------



## dj51234 (Dec 31, 2011)

Just a fight for me


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

In school suspension (from a fight), detention, fight, failed multiple classes


----------



## Owl Eyes (May 23, 2011)

Suspended and detention. I got suspended because some kid hit me in the face for no reason so I hit him right back. I got many detentions for being late almost every day.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

_None of this applies to me._

I was a pretty sedate student. I had even taken care of the smallest things, never cheated during the exams, never ever done a little wildish thing. If someone else had gotten some of those things, I'd feel very anxious for them (I don't know why I cared).


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Deja vu Match Game with Gene Rayburn.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Whatev said:


> Deja vu Match Game with Gene Rayburn.


LOL Yep. Never thought of that. :yes


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I never had real after school detention, I was kept back for two hours once with the rest of the class to finish georgraphy courswork but that wasn't a real detention even though it was invoulantary.

I got a lunch time detention once for forgeting to bring my PE kick, the teacher made me copy the same line over and over again on a piece of paper, like Bart Simpsons at the start of The Simpsons

Never failed a class badly, I got mostly C and D in my GCSE's which I think is average or slightly below average. I would have failed Art & Design as I didn't have a clue how to design my pot but the teacher helped me and I ended getting a C.

Never got into a fight.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I did some major **** in high school. Maybe not as bad as what some people did.


----------



## SENNA (Jul 3, 2015)

Expelled 6 weeks before the end, never effected me tho


----------



## AnonymousPersonG (Nov 5, 2014)

Failed 8th grade math.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Is "gotten" a word?

I picked detention. At high school our whole class got a "detention" for derailing the lesson and talking, but it was really just being held in 10 minutes longer before lunch. But at primary school, I got a lunchtime detention for "running out of the playground when the bell rang to go back to class" instead of waiting for the teacher to round everyone up, have a slow boring short word to everyone, then making everyone walk slowly to the classrooms. ****ing rebel man.


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

SuperSky said:


> Is "gotten" a word?


Yes.

Anyways, none of that applies to me I'm a good person.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

I failed gym and I failed a really bit test in med-school.
I've also been in a fight or four on the school ground within school hours, but I only had a little trouble for the second time.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

failed more than half of my classes at university and academic probation and suspension. had to appeal.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Idk I left at 14 cause I was smarter enough already :/


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I failed a class. I couldn't muster up the courage to attend the class, and dropping the class wasn't possible.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I was in detention at least once that I recall. When and for what, I don't remember. It was as part of a large group.

And on the last day of school one year, I was sent to the VP's office with another student for something I didn't actually do.

I was kicked out of a high school geography class once for talking too much. The teacher told me to leave. I asked her where I was supposed to go, and she just told me to go to the cafeteria. I went home, instead. (She didn't make an issue out of it -- she just wanted us separated, and she ran out of segregated locations to put us, so she told me to leave. I was like, umm, OK, sounds good to me.)


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

All of the above with the exception of fighting. I came close to fighting a few guys, though.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, I was always into something at school, but like everything in school, it was largely meaningless.


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

Once pushed a boy I didn't like off a snowboard. He jumped on my back and tried to punch me but we were both so covered in winter clothes I couldn't feel it and he was quickly pulled off by a teacher. Not sure this counts as a proper fight...


----------



## The Crimson King (Jul 25, 2015)

I got into a fight nearly everyday for the two years I was in jr. high. I say "fight" but it was more like trying to defend myself while getting ganged up and beaten on.


----------



## halfly (Sep 18, 2012)

I got detention twice, iirc. I believe once for not wearing a uniform shirt underneath my sweater and maybe another for arriving late to school.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Nothing. I'm a goodie two shoes.


----------



## Powerles (Sep 5, 2015)

I was suspended from school for taking a bite of a sandwich (eating) in the gym. I think this teacher just didn't like me? Don't know. I took summer school for the third grade because I was bad at math. My first grade teacher took me down to the principles office and as a threat to me, instead of paddling my behind, she hit my hand with the paddle.

I had a lot going on at home when I was young. With an alcoholic father and two brothers that were born with birth defects and went through several surgeries. I was an emotional child and had no idea what what going on or how to express myself. Feelings were not talked about in my house.

I'm back at school now! Decided to go back to school after I was let go from a job after 15.5 years. Boss was a total...it was just insane how it happened. I'm happy to be back in school and now pray I'll continue to get financial aid to finish my BSW Bachelors in Social Work.


----------



## Memory (Mar 4, 2011)

I was supposed to get a detention a few times for being late and absent but I never showed up. lol Then in 6th grade I was supposed to get a detention for watching tv shows on a portable dvd player with some friends in the library, but we worked it off instead by cleaning the lost and found.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I failed AP geometry and got detention for skipping frequently. Thats it though. I skipped class whenever we had to present or if I just felt like it. Seniors didn't get detention for not attending a class though.. so I was pretty much never around.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Failed at least one class(more if counting college), got into fights, and have had detention


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

None of the above. I got a bad sticker for laughing at someone getting hit by a plastic bottle in first year of high school, I didn't get in any trouble after that. I've always dropped out of classes to save myself from failing exams.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

detention, failed a couple of courses, kicked out of class once for i forgot what but pretty sure the teacher disliked me, accused of skipping class a few times when i was actually there (yea i know that was pretty funny), got away with it the other times i _did_ skip class, one term i just got fed up and stopped doing all my homework and failed a class and parents got so mad i tried to run away to a friend's house and stay the night but she wouldn't have me ;_;

other than the above minor hiccups, i was a straight-A student. well, in high school anyway. uni was a whole different story >.>


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

bumpalicious


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

got detention....check.
failed classes....check
got into a fight....check.
skipped classes (sometimes for weeks.....skipping is what i got detention for)
got put in some time out thing for lunch break in elementary school.....lol.

i was generally known as a "nice" and "good" girl at school, though.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

I have gotten suspended from school. - It was so stupid. Me and my sister got suspended for actually being late to school too many times. Most of which was my sister and my mother's fault anyway. I was a much better student than my sister (even though I wasn't that good) and I hated to be late. My sister always kept us waiting and my mom did NOTHING about it, from ages 10+ the school gave us warning after warning and she didn't care. She told me if I don't like it to just walk to school and I would just shut up because there was no way I was doing that lol, freezing cold mornings in New Jersey? Hell no... but no let's be very clear here, my mom did not care about our school performance whatsoever.

I have gotten an in school suspension. - For being late, because of my sister.

I have gotten detention at school. - For being late because OF MY SISTER

I have failed a class at school. - Because I suck lol


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I checked every box ffs. I got into a lot of trouble when I was in hs. I was a terrible teenager for a while, just horrible. I don't know how I survived, not sure how my parents didn't kill me.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Strategist said:


> Once pushed a boy I didn't like off a snowboard. He jumped on my back and tried to punch me but we were both so covered in winter clothes I couldn't feel it and he was quickly pulled off by a teacher. Not sure this counts as a proper fight...


lmao XD


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

You automatically got a weird form of detention at the high school I went to if you were late to class. The teachers would lock the door once the bell rang. So if you got to school 5 minutes late, you would miss your first class. You had sit in some room quietly with all the other late people until the 2nd period began. 

I failed many classes by just not going.

I got into 2 separate fights with cholas. Once in the 6th grade and another time in the 7th grade. 6th grade one happened near my apartment. A group of little ****s followed me to watch the fight. The 7th grade one, I have no idea why it happened. I was just sitting there doing nothing and when class let out this chola grabbed my hair. Then everyone in the hallways got all excited and were watching with great pleasure. Bizarre. Like monkeys or lord of the flies.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> I was in detention at least once that I recall. When and for what, I don't remember. It was as part of a large group.
> 
> And on the last day of school one year, I was sent to the VP's office with another student for something I didn't actually do.
> 
> I was kicked out of a high school geography class once for talking too much. The teacher told me to leave. I asked her where I was supposed to go, and she just told me to go to the cafeteria. I went home, instead. (She didn't make an issue out of it -- she just wanted us separated, and she ran out of segregated locations to put us, so she told me to leave. I was like, umm, OK, sounds good to me.)


Didn't know you were that chatty.


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

A couple of minor fights, but nothing serious (no real injuries)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I got into trouble a few times, and also got a couple of detentions and I can't remember why. I never got suspended but it is difficult to get suspended here. 

Never got into a physical fight. One time a girl freaked out because my brother was annoying her and repeatedly hit me over the head she was a psycho but I didn't react. We weren't actually in school at that point. Another girl threatened to slap me because I didn't talk and she was really frustrated, but she didn't actually do it. I've also had things chucked at me etc but it was all walking back from school.

Oh I've failed exams and stuff before too, failed maths I guess. I didn't get a grade that colleges accept anyway so had to retake the exam.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Never really got into any trouble at school or anything.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

AllTheSame said:


> I checked every box ffs. I got into a lot of trouble when I was in hs. I was a terrible teenager for a while, just horrible. I don't know how I survived, not sure how my parents didn't kill me.


You got expelled from high school?! :fall


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Detention. Yep, that's it. Pretty boring. For skipping.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

millenniumman75 said:


> You got expelled from high school?! :fall


Yep. Kicked out for an entire year and the principal and all the APs had to meet and decide whether to let me back in after that. I went through a stage where I was really a horrible teenager. I was every parents worst nightmare lol.

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

AllTheSame said:


> Yep. Kicked out for an entire year and the principal and all the APs had to meet and decide whether to let me back in after that. I went through a stage where I was really a horrible teenager. I was every parents worst nightmare lol.
> 
> ~sent from my GalaxyS4


That only happened to one person that I remember in all my years of going to school. He was two years older than me and he never returned to our schools, come to think of it.

Are you allowed to go to another school, or what could you do?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

All of them.

I also got laughed at
called names
mocked by teachers

School wasn't good to me.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

millenniumman75 said:


> That only happened to one person that I remember in all my years of going to school. He was two years older than me and he never returned to our schools, come to think of it.
> 
> Are you allowed to go to another school, or what could you do?


Yeah they weren't too happy with me and my friends after they found out it was us who'd broken into the hs and done all that damage. All three of us got expelled.

I don't think I've ever seen my dad so pissed off in my entire life. He was going to send me to military school. Somewhere far away. I'm dead serious. The psychiatrist and therapist I had when I was 16 both talked to him and convinced him that I needed to be in a psychiatric hospital instead. So I spent the rest of the school year and some of that summer (seven and a half months) in a locked-down, adolescent psych ward. We went to school there, if you can even call it that. I slept through all my classes and rarely ever turned in homework and I got straight As lol. After that summer (my junior year of hs) I went back to my old hs. They kept a very, very close eye on me at first but when they realized I was staying out of trouble we were all good. Actually, a lot of things actually led up to that for me...besides breaking into the school. I was in the principal's office all the time. Mostly for skipping. I skipped so much I honestly don't know how I graduated.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

AllTheSame said:


> Yeah they weren't too happy with me and my friends after they found out it was us who'd broken into the hs and done all that damage. All three of us got expelled.
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen my dad so pissed off in my entire life. He was going to send me to military school. Somewhere far away. I'm dead serious. The psychiatrist and therapist I had when I was 16 both talked to him and convinced him that I needed to be in a psychiatric hospital instead. So I spent the rest of the school year and some of that summer (seven and a half months) in a locked-down, adolescent psych ward. We went to school there, if you can even call it that. I slept through all my classes and rarely ever turned in homework and I got straight As lol. After that summer (my junior year of hs) I went back to my old hs. They kept a very, very close eye on me at first but when they realized I was staying out of trouble we were all good. Actually, a lot of things actually led up to that for me...besides breaking into the school. I was in the principal's office all the time. Mostly for skipping. I skipped so much I honestly don't know how I graduated.


Looking back, what do you think was the issue when you were a teen? Was it that you needed medication or was just an out-of-control teen/send my wild teen to boot camp?

I have often wondered. My brother was the one who got into trouble a lot.

For me, the most trouble I ever got into was late in my junior year.

True story - I got caught skipping school.....that one day, the school called my parents because no one called them. The thing was...I was in need of community service hours....as a mandatory part of my junior year Civics class. The deadline was approaching and I spent one day (eight hours) at an adjoining county's animal shelter.

I spent the day mowing the yard and clearing off the gravestones of pets in a pet cemetery that wasn't kept up. I was clearing the markers when I came across one with my dog's name at the time (he would have barely been two years old at the time). I lost it. Anyway, they gave me the hours. I went back the next day with my dad and they declined to let me work, threatening to call Children's Services when we tried to explain what was going on. I ended up finishing my hours in a library.

The school NEVER pursued any action over what happened. My dad kinda reminded me that I should have been more focused on time management and that the school called. In fact, no mention of it was ever made to me from any teachers or admins. I would have been quite adamant about them not pulling a stunt like that again.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Got a STD....

Never should have trusted my gym teacher....


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

WinterDave said:


> Got a STD....
> 
> Never should have trusted my gym teacher....


*gasp* You are kidding!


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

millenniumman75 said:


> Looking back, what do you think was the issue when you were a teen? Was it that you needed medication or was just an out-of-control teen/send my wild teen to boot camp?
> 
> I have often wondered. My brother was the one who got into trouble a lot.
> 
> ...


I think it was the fact that I was just a very seriously depressed and anxious kid. Nobody should be that depressed and anxious at 16 lol. I remember feeling suicidal at that age. I think a lot of it had to do with the abuse I went through with my mom when I was younger. I wouldn't even begin to sort through all that until years later, until thousands of hours of therapy later. My family was (and is) also very dysfunctional in some ways. And some of it was just being a rebellious teenager. Some of it was....think about it this way...if there's a parent, an authority figure in your life that had been emotionally and physically abusing you since you were old enough to walk and talk...and this same person was trying to set down rules, curfews, limits for you during your teenage yours....your response at some point might be "F you". Your response at some point might be to see just how far you can push them, to see just how much you could hurt them in return for everything they've done to you, your response might be to lash out in every way possible. That was my whole mentality at that age. I also ran away when I was 16 lmao. Though I wasn't gone for very long. But I had the cops, relatives, family friends, a hundred different people looking for me, for days. I really was a terrible teenager. But I think I was trying to lash out at my mom for all the abuse and at my dad for allowing it to happen. Not the best way to go about handling all that. For sure. I got into so, so much trouble.

I'm sorry you went through that with your parents, and with the pet cemetery. I mean, it's good that the school didn't follow up on any of it or take any kind of action. It sounds like you were a pretty good kid. Part of my problem was that I fell into the druggie crowd when I was in hs, and once I got labeled as a troublemker...it didn't matter if I was doing anything wrong or not, I was pegged as a troublemaker. They nailed me for anything and everything they could think of, any time they could. I couldn't get away with anything. So I just started doing things like skipping school even though I knew I'd get caught. I'd get paddled. I'd get detention. They'd call my parents. I'd get sent to the office over and over again. Didn't matter. I'd go out and skip again the next day. Sometimes later on that day. I got to the point where I just didn't care about consequences anymore. I was already in trouble anyway so I had nothing to lose lmao. And that's a really dangerous mentality to have....even when you're an immature 16 year old. Or...especially when you're an immature 16 year old.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I've just gotten detention and failed one, two or more classes <.<;


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

I got detention once in elementary school and that is because I did not turn in my homework. The worst part is I spent all night on that homework and then I ended up forgetting it at home. :/


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

doe deer said:


> fight, detention and i failed math for 2 years


I HATED math lol I mean are we really going to use those complex algorithms outside of school if we aren't majoring in computer science or engineering? That's what calculators are for...



AllieG said:


> I got detention once in elementary school and that is because I did not turn in my homework. The worst part is I spent all night on that homework and then I ended up forgetting it at home. :/


You should've tried the good 'ol dog ate it excuse :wink2: it works everytime, esp if you show them a cute pic of your dog.


----------



## SouthWest (Dec 4, 2014)

I got into a fight and I got detention. Once.

For the most part I was a model student in secondary school.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

One school kicked me out because they didn't want to deal with my psychiatric issues. All I did was scream, I suppose it was too disruptive.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

My first semester of college, I was seeing an on campus on counselor. She was a middle aged woman. 

A couple of weeks into it, I told her about a girl who was smiling at me and how I was writing down the times on my phone every time we passed each other in the hallways so that way I could know when I saw her and mentally prepare my self to approach her and talk to her and try to get her number. Big mistake! She got the principal involved and I was accused of stalking and they said they could've filed charges and I nearly got kicked out of college. I was furious. Like seriously what the fu lady?! That backstabbing snake, what I did isn't even bad. I ditched that lady afterwards because I could no longer say sht out of fear that I might accidentally do something bad. That's the last time I'll ever trust a female counselor with my problems.

But then again colleges blow stuff out of proportion all the time.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

i failed one college course because i never turned in my papers (even though they were pretty much done....but perfectionism wouldn't let me turn it in even 1 page short. so i failed). unfortunately it was a required course, which i am retaking now. it's eastern christian traditions. i wanna die from boredom.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

one time i got a boner at school


----------



## Unknown Trooper (Jun 28, 2016)

I've had the displeasure of being in a fight (bullying sucks) and got detention for it, but at least the bullying died down a bit. Also, I have been close to failing class or two that were really based on public speaking, but I somehow got through even with all the avoidance.


----------

